# Installation



## Menorkarun (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo Buffed.de Team,

erste Fehler beim Installieren Blasc3:

Ist der Installer geöffnet und man geht von der Begrüssungsseite mit dem Klick auf den "Weiter" Button zur Seite "Installationsordner wählen", gibt es dort den Button "Speicherpaltzbedarf..." ein Klick auf diesen Button verursacht ein Fehlerfenster vom Windows installer mit gleichzeitigen Bericht an Microsoft.

Überspringt man diesen Punkt und klickt erneut auf den Button "Weiter" auf der Seite "Installatonsordner wählen", öffnet sich erneut ein Windows-Fehlerfenster:
 "Datenausführungsverhinderung - Microsoft Windows
 Dieses Programm wurde aus Sicherheitsgründen geschlossen.
 Name: Windows installer
 Herausgeber: Microsoft Corporation

Installation somit nicht möglich.

Dank

PS: Windows XP, alles aktuell


----------



## Kramak (1. Februar 2010)

Auch wenn ich jetzt einer der ersten bin die Nerven wollte ich nur mal hier melden das Blasc 3 beim starten einen Error bekommt.

Folgende Meldung wird mir angezeigt:



> Ungültiger Parameter.
> bei System.Drawing.Graphics.CheckErrorStatus(Int32 status)
> bei System.Drawing.Graphics.DrawString(String s, Font font, Brush brush, RectangleF layoutRectangle, StringFormat format)
> bei System.Drawing.Graphics.DrawString(String s, Font font, Brush brush, Single x, Single y)
> ...




Vlt. haben auch schon andere User zufällig den gleichen Fehler bekommen. Mein OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit

Ich habe es zwar schon über den Client gemeldet, aber natürlich hoffe ich hier eine schnellere Antwort zu bekommen.


----------



## _Shinso_ (1. Februar 2010)

Ich habe exakt den selben Fehler mit der Windows 7 Ultimate 32 Bit Version.


----------



## Slyco (1. Februar 2010)

Bei mir auch

Vista SP2 32 Bit


----------



## Tøtem (1. Februar 2010)

ich habe auch diesen fehler und mein OS:ist auch win 7 64bit


----------



## Gardenstale (1. Februar 2010)

Windoofs Vista 32bit sp2 

Ungültiger Parameter.
 bei System.Drawing.Graphics.CheckErrorStatus(Int32 status)
 bei System.Drawing.Graphics.DrawString(String s, Font font, Brush brush, RectangleF layoutRectangle, StringFormat format)
 bei System.Drawing.Graphics.DrawString(String s, Font font, Brush brush, Single x, Single y)
 bei Blasc.GUI.CustomTitleBar.CreateBackgroundBitmap()
 bei Blasc.GUI.CustomTitleBar.set_TitleBarBackgroundRight(Image value)
 bei Program.Blasc3.FormUpdater.InitializeComponent()
 bei Program.Blasc3.FormUpdater..ctor()
 bei Program.Blasc3.MainProgram.Main(String[] args)

schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zernikower (1. Februar 2010)

mmh, Net Framework auf aktuellster Version installiert?


----------



## Gardenstale (1. Februar 2010)

Zernikower schrieb:


> mmh, Net Framework auf aktuellster Version installiert?



Jau !


----------



## Khaanara (1. Februar 2010)

Gleicher Fehler mit Win7 und 64bit. Danach startet seltsamer Weise gleich Itunes mit !


----------



## Domestica (1. Februar 2010)

Windows Vista 64 Bit, dasselbe Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisko34 (1. Februar 2010)

Jup, hab auch grad denn selben Fehler bekommen Win7 64bit .Net-Framework 4.0


----------



## d2wap (1. Februar 2010)

Kann es bestätigen.
Windows 7 Ultimate, 64 Bit, aktuellstes .NET Framework, aktuellste Windows Updates...


```
Ungültiger Parameter.
 bei System.Drawing.Graphics.CheckErrorStatus(Int32 status)
 bei System.Drawing.Graphics.DrawString(String s, Font font, Brush brush, RectangleF layoutRectangle, StringFormat format)
 bei System.Drawing.Graphics.DrawString(String s, Font font, Brush brush, Single x, Single y)
 bei Blasc.GUI.CustomTitleBar.CreateBackgroundBitmap()
 bei Program.Blasc3.FormUpdater.InitializeComponent()
 bei Program.Blasc3.FormUpdater..ctor()
 bei Program.Blasc3.MainProgram.Main(String[] args)
```

*Google sagt folgendes:*


> This error often happens when using automatic double buffering, usually on
> ..NET v 1.1
> 
> I haven't seen it on 2.0 yet but that's not to say it doesn't exist.
> ...




Ich vermute, dass das Programm Probleme hat die Grafiken darzustellen *hust .. *g


-----------
edit:
Das .NET Framework 2.0 unterstützt keine 64 Bit Betriebssysteme... zumindest nicht das, welches bei Buffed verlinkt ist (x86 Version).
JEder der ein x64 System hat, kann mal folgendes .NET 2.0 runterladen und versuchen:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?familyid=B44A0000-ACF8-4FA1-AFFB-40E78D788B00&displaylang=de


----------



## Lewita (1. Februar 2010)

> Ungültiger Parameter.
> bei System.Drawing.Graphics.CheckErrorStatus(Int32 status)
> bei System.Drawing.Graphics.DrawString(String s, Font font, Brush brush, RectangleF layoutRectangle, StringFormat format)
> bei System.Drawing.Graphics.DrawString(String s, Font font, Brush brush, Single x, Single y)
> ...



Mein System:

Cpu: AMF Phenom(tm) II 945 Processor 3.0 GHz x4
Ram: 8,00 Gb
Graka: Ati Radeon HD 5870
Os: Windows 7 Home Premium 64

Der Fehler tritt beim starten von Blasc3 auf.

Mfg Lewita


----------



## _Shinso_ (1. Februar 2010)

Bei mir ist auch alles auf dem neusten Stand


----------



## ZAM (1. Februar 2010)

Das Passiert wohl unter Vista und Windows 7, wenn BLASC3 in c:\Programme\ installiert wird. Dann hat BLASC3 keine Rechte Daten im \Cache\-Ordner abzulegen. Wir prüfen das.


----------



## Belowo (1. Februar 2010)

also ich hab das nicht auf der System -Platte und bekomme trotzdem den oben genannten Fehler!

Edit: Sorry vergessen =)

System: Windows 7 64 bit, alles aktuelle Updates
Pfad: D:\Programms\blasc3/


----------



## ZAM (1. Februar 2010)

Belowo schrieb:


> also ich hab das nicht auf der System -Platte und bekomme trotzdem den oben genannten Fehler!



Bitte postet bei Fehlermeldungen genauere Details, wie den Installations-Pfad und das genutzte Betriebssytem.


----------



## GHC (1. Februar 2010)

Kann den Fehler auch nur Bestätigen. "Als Administrator ausführen" und "Kompatibilitätsmodus" ergeben das selbe Problem.

Windows 7 64 Bit
Pfad: C:\Program Files (x86)\Blasc3


----------



## Malfurin2 (1. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht nochmal versuchen bloß ohne auf Speicherplatzbedarf zu klicken, bei mir hat es reibungslos funktioniert.

Hab auch Windows XP.


----------



## Tøtem (1. Februar 2010)

Ungültiger Parameter.
   bei System.Drawing.Graphics.CheckErrorStatus(Int32 status)
   bei System.Drawing.Graphics.DrawString(String s, Font font, Brush brush, RectangleF layoutRectangle, StringFormat format)
   bei System.Drawing.Graphics.DrawString(String s, Font font, Brush brush, Single x, Single y)
   bei Blasc.GUI.CustomTitleBar.CreateBackgroundBitmap()
   bei Program.Blasc3.FormUpdater.InitializeComponent()
   bei Program.Blasc3.FormUpdater..ctor()
   bei Program.Blasc3.MainProgram.Main(String[] args)


win7 64bit

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Pfad: C:\Program Files (x86)\Blasc3 [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]ansonsten alle winupdates usw auf neuesten stand[/font]


----------



## Eox (1. Februar 2010)

So..
hab es jetzt mal unter: 
C:\Benutzer\Tim\ 
C:\
Und C:\Benutzer\Tim\Documente Installiert.

Immer der gleiche Fehler.

Hab Windows 7 (32) und hab auch Adminrechte =)


----------



## WoWFreak84 (1. Februar 2010)

> Ungültiger Parameter.
> bei System.Drawing.Graphics.CheckErrorStatus(Int32 status)
> bei System.Drawing.Graphics.DrawString(String s, Font font, Brush brush, RectangleF layoutRectangle, StringFormat format)
> bei System.Drawing.Graphics.DrawString(String s, Font font, Brush brush, Single x, Single y)
> ...



So was bekomme ich.
"H:\Blasc3\" da is es installiert, nicht auf meiner Systemplatte also.
Arbeite mit Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit


----------



## petitsuisse (1. Februar 2010)

Ungültiger Parameter.
 bei System.Drawing.Graphics.CheckErrorStatus(Int32 status)
 bei System.Drawing.Graphics.DrawString(String s, Font font, Brush brush, RectangleF layoutRectangle, StringFormat format)
 bei System.Drawing.Graphics.DrawString(String s, Font font, Brush brush, Single x, Single y)
 bei Blasc.GUI.CustomTitleBar.CreateBackgroundBitmap()
 bei Blasc.GUI.CustomTitleBar.set_TitleBarBackgroundRight(Image value)
 bei Program.Blasc3.FormUpdater.InitializeComponent()
 bei Program.Blasc3.FormUpdater..ctor()
 bei Program.Blasc3.MainProgram.Main(String[] args)

Pfad: C:\Program Files\Blasc3\

System: Windows 7 Home-Premium 32-Bit


----------



## Razuul (1. Februar 2010)

Ungültiger Parameter.
 bei System.Drawing.Graphics.CheckErrorStatus(Int32 status)
 bei System.Drawing.Graphics.DrawString(String s, Font font, Brush brush, RectangleF layoutRectangle, StringFormat format)
 bei System.Drawing.Graphics.DrawString(String s, Font font, Brush brush, Single x, Single y)
 bei Blasc.GUI.CustomTitleBar.CreateBackgroundBitmap()
 bei Program.Blasc3.FormUpdater.InitializeComponent()
 bei Program.Blasc3.FormUpdater..ctor()
 bei Program.Blasc3.MainProgram.Main(String[] args)


Selbe Fehler wie bei allen anderen.....

Installationspfad C:\Blasc3\
Betriebssystem: Win7 Ultimate 64Bit
Admin bringt nix Network auf dem aktuellsten stand winupdates alles drauf rechte angepasst nix passiert.


----------



## Kramak (1. Februar 2010)

Ich habe es erst unter dem Standardpfad "C:\Programme(x86)\Blasc3\" installiert und das Problem gehabt. Jetzt habe ich es mal unter "C:\Benutzer\Öffentlich\Games\Blasc3\" versucht, aber der Fehler tritt immernoch auf, leider. 

Lieber Zam, tritt deinen Programmier-Freunden mal auf die Zehen, damit eine schnelle Lösung des Problemes kommt.^^

Gruß 
Kramak


----------



## Fundin (1. Februar 2010)

Bei mir kommt der gleiche Fehler.

OS: Win7 Home 64bit
RAM: 8GB
GraKa: GTS 250 1GB


----------



## Zandy (1. Februar 2010)

Bei mir auch nur error:

Ungültiger Parameter.
 bei System.Drawing.Graphics.CheckErrorStatus(Int32 status)
 bei System.Drawing.Graphics.DrawString(String s, Font font, Brush brush, RectangleF layoutRectangle, StringFormat format)
 bei System.Drawing.Graphics.DrawString(String s, Font font, Brush brush, Single x, Single y)
 bei Blasc.GUI.CustomTitleBar.CreateBackgroundBitmap()
 bei Program.Blasc3.FormUpdater.InitializeComponent()
 bei Program.Blasc3.FormUpdater..ctor()
 bei Program.Blasc3.MainProgram.Main(String[] args)

Windows 7 64-bit 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Blasc3


----------



## Eox (1. Februar 2010)

Wenn 10 Leute mit dem selben System und mit dem gleichen installationspfad den Fehler posten geht es auch nicht schneller...

Ich denke mal das Problem ist jetzt bekannt und Zam wird dran arbeiten (und wer sonst noch dran arbeitet ) =)


----------



## Lexxox (1. Februar 2010)

Bei mir genau der gleiche Fehler,

Windows 7 Home Premium 32....
Nicht auf dem Selben Pfad/Laufwerk wie Windows installiert...


----------



## d2wap (1. Februar 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Wenn 10 Leute mit dem selben System und mit dem gleichen installationspfad den Fehler posten geht es auch nicht schneller...
> 
> Ich denke mal das Problem ist jetzt bekannt und Zam wird dran arbeiten (und wer sonst noch dran arbeitet ) =)



Danke. Stimme ich dir zu.
Es ist überall der selbe Fehler.
Den muss man nicht ein dutzend mal nun noch mitteilen.

System: 
Win 7 Ultimate 64Bit
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 3,0 GHz
8GB DDR RAM

Hier mal ein lustiger Windows-Ereignisanzeigen-Auszug zu dem Absturz:



> Fehlerbucket , Typ 0
> Ereignisname: CLR20r3
> Antwort: Nicht verfügbar
> CAB-Datei-ID: 0
> ...


----------



## WoWFreak84 (1. Februar 2010)

Auch bei einem anderen Pfad kommt der selbe Fehler. Bleibt sich gleich bei mir wohin ich das installiere. Es kommt immer der selbe Fehler.


----------



## Xardurius (1. Februar 2010)

Ungültiger Parameter.
 bei System.Drawing.Graphics.CheckErrorStatus(Int32 status)
 bei System.Drawing.Graphics.DrawString(String s, Font font, Brush brush, RectangleF layoutRectangle, StringFormat format)
 bei System.Drawing.Graphics.DrawString(String s, Font font, Brush brush, Single x, Single y)
 bei Blasc.GUI.CustomTitleBar.CreateBackgroundBitmap()
 bei Program.Blasc3.FormUpdater.InitializeComponent()
 bei Program.Blasc3.FormUpdater..ctor()
 bei Program.Blasc3.MainProgram.Main(String[] args)

Betriebsystem: Windows Vista 64 Bit
Installationspfad: C:\Blasc3


----------



## Nesata (1. Februar 2010)

Win7 Prof. 32 Bit (inkl. auto-updates)
Net Framework 3.5.1
*C:\Users\Public\Games\Blasc3*

F-Secure Internet Security 2010 explizit Blasc3 hinzugefuegt.


Ungültiger Parameter.
 bei System.Drawing.Graphics.CheckErrorStatus(Int32 status)
 bei System.Drawing.Graphics.DrawString(String s, Font font, Brush brush, RectangleF layoutRectangle, StringFormat format)
 bei System.Drawing.Graphics.DrawString(String s, Font font, Brush brush, Single x, Single y)
 bei Blasc.GUI.CustomTitleBar.CreateBackgroundBitmap()
 bei Blasc.GUI.CustomTitleBar.set_TitleBarBackgroundRight(Image value)
 bei Program.Blasc3.FormUpdater.InitializeComponent()
 bei Program.Blasc3.FormUpdater..ctor()
 bei Program.Blasc3.MainProgram.Main(String[] args)


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. Februar 2010)

bei mir ungultiger parameter 
also wie bei den anderen auch
win vista sp2 32bit version


----------



## GHC (1. Februar 2010)

C:\blasc3 funktioniert bei mir auch nicht und er spuckt den selben fehler aus.

Windows 7 64 Bit


----------



## Sinôfylâze (1. Februar 2010)

also ich habe die vista 64bit version und ich bekomme genau den selben fehler wie schon oben beschrieben habe jetzt alle windows updates und bin bei framework jetzt auf 3.1...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ungültiger Parameter.
 bei System.Drawing.Graphics.CheckErrorStatus(Int32 status)
 bei System.Drawing.Graphics.DrawString(String s, Font font, Brush brush, RectangleF layoutRectangle, StringFormat format)
 bei System.Drawing.Graphics.DrawString(String s, Font font, Brush brush, Single x, Single y)
 bei Blasc.GUI.CustomTitleBar.CreateBackgroundBitmap()
 bei Blasc.GUI.CustomTitleBar.set_TitleBarBackgroundRight(Image value)
 bei Program.Blasc3.FormUpdater.InitializeComponent()
 bei Program.Blasc3.FormUpdater..ctor()
 bei Program.Blasc3.MainProgram.Main(String[] args)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XNuclearWinterX (1. Februar 2010)

Schon wer auf die Idee gekommen als Admin zu starten? Geht es dann?


----------



## Nesata (1. Februar 2010)

ja. nein.


----------



## Xiut (1. Februar 2010)

XNuclearWinterX schrieb:


> Schon wer auf die Idee gekommen als Admin zu starten? Geht es dann?



Klar... Keiner von denen die hier die Meldung posten, hatte niemand die Idee....


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (1. Februar 2010)

So habe es nun auf der Systemplatte versucht error meldung wie ihr auch.
Habe dann auf meiner Externe versucht da kommt auch nen Error



> Ungültiger Parameter.
> bei System.Drawing.Graphics.CheckErrorStatus(Int32 status)
> bei System.Drawing.Graphics.DrawString(String s, Font font, Brush brush, RectangleF layoutRectangle, StringFormat format)
> bei System.Drawing.Graphics.DrawString(String s, Font font, Brush brush, Single x, Single y)
> ...


----------



## ZAM (1. Februar 2010)

Der Download ist erstmal offline - bis das Problem behoben ist.
Ihr bekommt rechtzeitig bescheid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derby (1. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mir heute abend ebenfals Blasc3 installiert, allerdings ohne die oben beschriebenen Fehlermeldungen. Was bei mir jedoch nicht geht ist der Charakterupload.
 BS = Windows Vista SP2


----------



## Feaser (2. Februar 2010)

Hab den fehler auch 

Arbeite mit win 7 64bit


----------



## ZAM (2. Februar 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/140820-installations-problem-vom-0102-release-version/


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (2. Februar 2010)

Also habe den neuen Client runtergeladen und konnte ihn nur ausführen über die Option Als Admin ausführen, danach ging es aber nun kommt immer ein Fenster mit Just-In-Time-Debug. Und das kommt fast bei jeder Aktion die Blasc ausführt. 

Woran kann das liegen?

p.s jetzt kommt dieses dumme Fenster mit Just-In-Time-Debug ständig nur wenn ich Blasc ausmache gehts weg und noch etwas obwohl ich eingelogt bin werden mir die freundesanzeige und News nicht angezeigt -.-

[attachment=9877:blasc3.jpg]


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Februar 2010)

Ich habe das Problem das ich beim Einloggen nicht sehe was ich schreibe Und ob ich überhaupt schreibe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kramak (2. Februar 2010)

So großer Zam, bin seit nen paar Minuten wieder zuhause und schaue da, die neue Version funzt bei mir fehlerfrei. Danke Gott.... äh... Zam, danke dir und deinen kleinen Programmier-Wichteln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Kramak

PS Wenn sich Probleme zeigen, werde ich mich wieder melden.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (2. Februar 2010)

Hm ich kann bei dem Plugin Das die Chars Upen soll keinen wow Acc Auswählen und ich habe auch den Pfad Schon von hand angegeben


----------



## Khaanara (2. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich BLASC als Admin starte kommt keine Fehlermeldung, aber ich kann nichts auf der Login-Seite eintragen. Da ist wie auch bei der Fehlermeldung mit der Emailadresse der Text da, aber ich bekomme dort keinen Cursor hin, um meine Daten einzutragen. (W7 64bit)


----------



## Derby (2. Februar 2010)

> Ich habe mir heute abend ebenfals Blasc3 installiert, allerdings ohne die oben beschriebenen Fehlermeldungen. Was bei mir jedoch nicht geht ist der Charakterupload.
> BS = Windows Vista SP2



Das hat sich auch erledigt, must nochwas "nachinstallieren" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Damit funktioniert b3 bis jetzt ohne probleme bei mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menorkarun (10. Februar 2010)

So, dann nochmals mein Problem, was ja schön durch den Post #2 "rausgekickt" wurde:


Beim Installieren erscheint das Windows-Fehlerfenster:
"Datenausführungsverhinderung - Microsoft Windows
Dieses Programm wurde aus Sicherheitsgründen geschlossen.
Name: Windows installer
Herausgeber: Microsoft Corporation


Eine Installation somit nicht möglich.

Eine Antwort hierauf wäre auch mal sehr nett

Danke

PS: Windows XP, SP3, alles ansonsten aktuell
Ein Ausschalten der DEP ist nicht ratsam, ein Einstellen des Programms im DEP ist nicht möglich da es keine Ausführbare Datei ist.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Februar 2010)

Mal auf SP3 updaten?


----------



## Menorkarun (13. Februar 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Mal auf SP3 updaten?




War nen Tipfehler. Als ob ich noch mit SP2 rumeiern würde.


----------



## Menorkarun (15. Februar 2010)

*anstupppppsss* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. Februar 2010)

Mal ne Frage:
Was sagt das Ereignisprotokoll, wenn du die Beta installieren willst und dann diese Meldung erscheint?


----------



## Menorkarun (19. Februar 2010)

Hab ja mal gar keine Ahnung von diesem Ereignisprotokoll, aber ich erstell mal nen Bild mit den Windows-Fehler-Fenstern...
[attachment=9943:Fehlermeldungen Blasc3_edited.JPG]


Falls ich das richtig gemacht habe, erscheint dieser Text beim Ereignisprotokoll:
0000: 41 70 70 6c 69 63 61 74   Applicat
0008: 69 6f 6e 20 46 61 69 6c   ion Fail
0010: 75 72 65 20 20 6d 73 69   ure  msi
0018: 65 78 65 63 2e 65 78 65   exec.exe
0020: 20 34 2e 35 2e 36 30 30	4.5.600
0028: 31 2e 32 32 31 35 39 20   1.22159 
0030: 69 6e 20 6d 73 69 68 6e   in msihn
0038: 64 2e 64 6c 6c 20 33 2e   d.dll 3.
0040: 31 2e 34 30 30 31 2e 35   1.4001.5
0048: 35 31 32 20 61 74 20 6f   512 at o
0050: 66 66 73 65 74 20 30 30   ffset 00
0058: 30 33 36 39 33 35 0d 0a   036935..


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Februar 2010)

also:
http://www.pcwelt.de/forum/windows-xp-server-2003/371664-dateiausf-hrungsverhinderung-2.html

Mehrere Möglichkeiten:
1. Schädlingsbefall deines Rechners
2. Windows Installer ist nicht korrekt installiert

Da sind irgendwei nämlich 2 verschiedene Windows-Installer Versionen vorhanden. Die msiexec ist die von Windows Installer 4.5 und die msihnd noch vom 3.1. Die sollte eigentlich auch vom 4.5 sein.

Ich würde mir hier (http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=5a58b56f-60b6-4412-95b9-54d056d6f9f4&displaylang=en) mal den 4.5 runterladen und installieren.


----------



## Menorkarun (20. Februar 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> 2. Windows Installer ist nicht korrekt installiert
> 
> Da sind irgendwei nämlich 2 verschiedene Windows-Installer Versionen vorhanden. Die msiexec ist die von Windows Installer 4.5 und die msihnd noch vom 3.1. Die sollte eigentlich auch vom 4.5 sein.
> 
> Ich würde mir hier (http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=5a58b56f-60b6-4412-95b9-54d056d6f9f4&displaylang=en) mal den 4.5 runterladen und installieren.



Hm, hab mir mal die Datei 4.5 runtergeladen und installiert, danach nochmal der Versuch den Blasc zu installieren und siehe da, es hat geklappt.
Tausend Dank kaepteniglo, dein Rat war sehr hilfreich. Wenigstens einer, der einem behilflich war.


----------

